# im Schoße der sittsamen Ehe ... münden



## ffares

im Schoße münden, Synonym in diesem Satz?​Hallo zusammen,
welches Synonym hat der Ausdruck "im Schoße münden"?
"Kindstötung oder Selbstkastration dienen dabei als symbolisches Ungeschehenmachen von Lust und Begehren, erzwungen durch den Schuldzusammenhang von Sexus und Sünde in der Moral des Bürgertums. Unerwünschte Kinder, deren Ermordung durch die Kindsmutter, scheiternde Familienkonstellationen, Selbstkastrationen als katastrophale Lösungsversuche oder aber scheinbar harmonische, karikierende Schlussszenarienn unterlaufen patriarchal bürgerliche Lösungsangebote, die* im Schoße der sittsamen Ehe, der empfindsamen Kleinfamilie und der Beschränkung der Sexualität auf die reine Reproduktion münden."
Danke sehr im Voraus!*


----------



## Thersites

Ich habe Schwierigkeiten mit dem genauen Verständnis des Textes, würde aber _münden_ hier als _auf etwas hinauskomme_n verstehen. Die patriarchalen Lösungsangebote kommen auf die Reduktion der Sexualität auf die reine Fortpflanzungsfunktion hinaus.

Der von mir interpretierten Satzstruktur nach mündet also nichts _in den_ Schoss, sondern der Schoss gehört zu den patriarchalischen Lösungsangeboten.

Vielleicht gibt es noch andere Ansichten.


----------



## Demiurg

Man könnte hier statt "münden" auch "enden" verwenden.  Die "bürgerlichen Lösungsangebote" führen zum genannten Endzustand (Ehe, Kleinfamile, Fortpflanzung).


----------



## Hutschi

Auch "führen" (wie von Demiurg schon angedeutet) würde funktionieren:

... die in den Schoß der klassischen Familie führen.
... die im Schoß der klassischen Familie münden.

Das Bild ist bei _münden_ ähnlich wie bei der Flussmündung.
Sie führt das Wasser ins Meer.


----------



## Hutschi

PS:


ffares said:


> welches Synonym hat der Ausdruck "im Schoße münden"?


es kommt von "im Schoße der Familie münden"

im Schoss der Familie, Redensartenindex


Die Grundform ist: "im Schoß der Familie".


> Als "*Schoß*" wurde ursprünglich nur *der* Unterteil des Gewandes o*der* *der* Rüstung bezeichnet, später auch *der* davon bedeckte Unterleib. *Im* *Schoß* *der* Mutter ruht das ungeborene Kind, und in altgermanischer Zeit erkannte *der* Vater das Kind dadurch an, dass er es auf seinem *Schoß* hielt. Auf gleiche Weise und durch das Bergen unter dem Mantel vollzog sich auch die Adoption. *Der* *Schoß* wurde dadurch zum Sinnbild des Schutzes, des Glücks und *der* Seligkeit. [...]



*Der* *Schoß* wurde dadurch zum Sinnbild des Schutzes, des Glücks und *der* Seligkeit. - das ist die Bedeutung in #1, wobei sie hier etwas *sarkastisch *verwendet wird.


2. PS: Im Schoß der Familie = am häuslichen Herd = das eigene Heim / Zuhause, siehe der heimische häusliche Herd, Redensartenindex

*edit: *ergänzt um weitere Beispiele und um Fragestellung


----------



## ffares

Hutschi said:


> Auch "führen" (wie von Demiurg schon angedeutet) würde funktionieren:
> 
> ... die in den Schoß der klassischen Familie führen.
> ... die im Schoß der klassischen Familie münden.
> 
> Das Bild ist bei _münden_ ähnlich wie bei der Flussmündung.
> Sie führt das Wasser ins Meer.



Ich möchte das Wort Schoße nicht benutzen. Gibt es eine mögliche Variante?


----------



## διαφορετικός

ffares said:


> Ich möchte das Wort Schoße nicht benutzen. Gibt es eine mögliche Variante?


Ja. Gestützt auf die metaphorische Bedeutung des Schosses ...


Hutschi said:


> Der Schoß wurde dadurch zum Sinnbild des Schutzes, des Glücks und der Seligkeit.


..., könnte man "Schoss" mit "Geborgenheit" ersetzen.


----------



## Thersites

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich hier mit Euch übereinstimme. Aufgrund der etwas antiquierten Eigenart des Textes und der Gesamtthematik würde ich _Schoss_ hier klar als Euphemismus für den Geschlechtsakt deuten.


----------



## ffares

διαφορετικός said:


> Ja. Gestützt auf die metaphorische Bedeutung des Schosses ...
> 
> ..., könnte man "Schoss" mit "Geborgenheit" ersetzen.


Dann ergibt der Satz keinen Sinn?? in die Geborgenheit der kleinen Familie ....... führen


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thersites said:


> würde ich _Schoss_ hier klar als Euphemismus für den Geschlechtsakt deuten


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Schoss kann man zwar schon im Zusammenhang mit dem Geschlechtsakt erwähnen, aber ich sehe nicht, wie das hier im Detail zum Kontext passen würde.



ffares said:


> Dann ergibt der Satz keinen Sinn?? in die Geborgenheit der kleinen Familie ....... führen


Ja, Geborgenheit, weil die bürgerliche Gesellschaft diejenigen schützte (bzw. nicht angriff), die ihre Normen einhielten.


----------



## Thersites

Ich versuche hier einmal eine "Übersetzung".


ffares said:


> "Kindstötung oder Selbstkastration dienen dabei als symbolisches Ungeschehenmachen von Lust und Begehren, erzwungen durch den Schuldzusammenhang von Sexus und Sünde in der Moral des Bürgertums.


Einige Leute töten ihre Kinder oder entmannen sich aufgrund eines schlechten Gewissens, das die bürgerliche Sexualmoral ihnen macht.


ffares said:


> Unerwünschte Kinder, deren Ermordung durch die Kindsmutter, scheiternde Familienkonstellationen, Selbstkastrationen als katastrophale Lösungsversuche oder aber scheinbar harmonische, karikierende Schlussszenarienn unterlaufen patriarchal bürgerliche Lösungsangebote


Diese dramatischen Taten oder auch sonstiges, neurotisches Verhalten der Eltern von ungeplanten Kindern sind Kompensationserscheinungen dafür, dass man sich nicht an die Vorschriften der bürgerlichen Moral gehalten hat, mit der sie den Sexualtrieb einzig kanalisiert und legitimiert.


ffares said:


> die* im Schoße der sittsamen Ehe, der empfindsamen Kleinfamilie und der Beschränkung der Sexualität auf die reine Reproduktion münden."*


Diese laufen darauf hinaus, dass die Sexualität nur innerhalb der (frommen) Ehe und rein zum Zweck der Fortpflanzung geduldet wird.

Ich bin mir sicher, der Text ist mindestens 100 Jahre alt.


----------



## ffares

Thersites said:


> Ich versuche hier einmal eine "Übersetzung".
> 
> Einige Leute töten ihre Kinder oder entmannen sich aufgrund eines schlechten Gewissens, das die bürgerliche Sexualmoral ihnen macht.
> 
> Diese dramatischen Taten oder auch sonstiges, neurotisches Verhalten der Eltern von ungeplanten Kindern sind Kompensationserscheinungen dafür, dass man sich nicht an die Vorschriften der bürgerlichen Moral gehalten hat, mit der sie den Sexualtrieb einzig kanalisiert und legitimiert.
> 
> Diese laufen darauf hinaus, dass die Sexualität nur innerhalb der frommen Ehe und rein zum Zweck der Fortpflanzug geduldet wird.


Ich habe den Inhalt verstanden. Ich suche nur ein Synonym von *im Schoße münden. *Ich suche einen ähnlichen Ausdruck.


----------



## Thersites

ffares said:


> Ich habe den Inhalt verstanden. Ich suche nur ein Synonym von *im Schoße münden. *Ich suche einen ähnlichen Ausdruck.


_Im Schosse münden_ lässt sich der Satzstruktur meiner bescheidenen Ansicht nach nicht entnehmen, sondern nur _die patriarchalen Lösungsangebote münden auf die reine Reproduktion.
_


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thersites said:


> [...] Diese laufen darauf hinaus, dass die Sexualität nur innerhalb der (frommen) Ehe und rein zum Zweck der Fortpflanzung geduldet wird.


Deine Paraphrase ist aus meiner Sicht schon richtig. Nur sehe ich da nicht, wie du das Wort "Schoss" interpretierst. Man kann es natürlich auch einfach weglassen, der Sinn ändert sich wohl nicht stark. Und der Autor hat das Wort vielleicht nur deshalb spielerisch hinzugefügt, weil es im Text tatsächlich auch ein wenig um den Geschlechtsakt geht.


----------



## Thersites

διαφορετικός said:


> Deine Paraphrase ist aus meiner Sicht schon richtig. Nur sehe ich da nicht, wie du das Wort "Schoss" interpretierst.


Schoss sozusagen als _Lenden._


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thersites said:


> Schoss sozusagen als _Lenden._


Aber die sittsame Ehe hat keine Lenden, keinen Schoss ("... Schoss der sittsamen Ehe ..."). Ebensowenig die Kleinfamilie ("... Schoss ... der empfindsamen Kleinfamilie ...") und die Beschränkung ("... Schoss ... der Beschränkung der Sexualität ...").

Hingegen bieten diese drei Dinge einen gewissen Schutz (Geborgenheit), wenn man seinen Lebensweg in diese drei Dinge münden lässt.


----------



## Thersites

διαφορετικός said:


> Aber die sittsame Ehe hat keine Lenden, keinen Schoss ("... Schoss der sittsamen Ehe ..."). Ebensowenig die Kleinfamilie ("... Schoss ... der empfindsamen Kleinfamilie ...") und die Beschränkung ("... Schoss ... der Beschränkung der Sexualität.


Ich denke, der umgestellte Satz:

_Die patriarchal bürgerlichen Lösungsangebote münden auf die Beschränkung der Sexualität auf die reine Reproduktion im Schosse der sittsamen Ehe und empfindsamen Kleinfamilie_

lässt Raum für unser beider Verständnis.


----------



## διαφορετικός

OK, kann man vielleicht so sehen.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Aber die sittsame Ehe hat keine Lenden, keinen Schoss ("... Schoss der sittsamen Ehe ..."). Ebensowenig die Kleinfamilie ("... Schoss ... der empfindsamen Kleinfamilie ...") und die Beschränkung ("... Schoss ... der Beschränkung der Sexualität ...").
> 
> Hingegen bieten diese drei Dinge einen gewissen Schutz (Geborgenheit), wenn man seinen Lebensweg in diese drei Dinge münden lässt.



M.E. könnte man " ........ patriarchal bürgerliche Lösungsangebote, die im Schoß der Ehe münden" durch "....., die im Hafen der Ehe landen" ersetzen: beides sind Symbole der Geborgenheit.

Eine sexuelle Bedeutung (#15) schließe ich aus!


----------



## Thersites

JClaudeK said:


> Eine sexuelle Bedeutung (#15) schließe ich aus!


Was ist deine hermeneutische Grundlage für diese Aussage? Der Text ist offensichtlich alt und handelt insgesamt von der Sexualität...


----------



## JClaudeK

Für mich ergäbe eine sexuelle Auslegung von _ im Schoße der sittsamen Ehe_  in diesem Zusammenhang einfach keinen Sinn. (Siehe auch #16)


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thersites said:


> Was ist deine hermeneutische Grundlage für diese Aussage? Der Text ist offensichtlich alt und handelt insgesamt von der Sexualität...


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du meinen hermeneutischen Ansatz von #15 verstanden hast und du deinen Ansatz diskutieren möchtest (sonst korrigier mich bitte):


Thersites said:


> Ich denke, der umgestellte Satz:
> 
> _Die patriarchal bürgerlichen Lösungsangebote münden auf die Beschränkung der Sexualität auf die reine Reproduktion im Schosse der sittsamen Ehe und empfindsamen Kleinfamilie_
> 
> lässt Raum für unser beider Verständnis.


Darauf bin ich ja noch nicht wirklich eingegangen; ich habe das nur ansatzweise verstanden.
Ja, wenn es wirklich zulässig ist, den Satz so umzustellen, dann sind wir einer sexuellen Bedeutung schon ein wenig näher. Aber ich kann "Reproduktion im Schosse" nicht aus dem Originaltext herauslesen, den ich hier zitiere:


ffares said:


> [...] patriarchal bürgerliche Lösungsangebote, die im Schoße der sittsamen Ehe, der empfindsamen Kleinfamilie und der Beschränkung der Sexualität auf die reine Reproduktion münden.


1. Umstellung:
"Patriarchal bürgerliche Lösungsangebote münden im Schoße der sittsamen Ehe, der empfindsamen Kleinfamilie und der Beschränkung der Sexualität auf die reine Reproduktion."
So weit kann ich den Originaltext deinem Satz annähern, aber weiter schaffe ich es nicht.


----------



## Thersites

Nun gut.


----------



## Kajjo

ffares said:


> ...Lösungsangebote, die im Schoße der sittsamen Ehe münden."


_...solutions that lead to the decent state of marriage._

literally in English:

_...solutions that lead into the decent fold of marriage._


----------

